# USMLE Scores needed for Family Practice/Internal Medicine



## geminii2006 (Aug 16, 2006)

*usmle scores needed for fp and im?*

what are the usmle scores required for obtaining a residency in family practise, pediatrics or internal medicine.
Is it easier for US foreign medical graduates to obtain a residency with scores like 78 or need higher than 85?
also what are the residencies that we can get with scores ranging from 78-85
thankzz


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Good Question Gemini....i hope somone can with some knowledge of this topic can reply to this. I know some people that would want to know the answer to your questions...


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

USMLE scores arent everything in the world and not meant to be competitive, but if makes a difference if you have a high score for going for the competitive residencies. With those scores I guess it all depends on the people wanting to go into that particular residency and WHERE you want to do it at. I know some people who had high 90's scores and they couldnt get a surgery residency, and Im sure it was all because they had their mind set on a particular place but there are smaller programs in less popular hospitals makin it easier. Just my thoughts


----------

